# Paint on removable masking?



## cincihal (Jul 9, 2016)

Does anyone know of any product that I could use for paint on removable masking? My surface will be clear acetate. I want to paint on an image that will be a mask, paint over it with acrylic paint, and then remove the painted on mask.

Any Ideas of a product that would work for the mask paint?


----------



## Giuliano (Jul 10, 2016)

I think they sell masking fluid at craft stores. =)


----------

